# UberEats trying play with pickup and delivery fees?



## ram130 (Feb 18, 2017)

This is the lowest I've ever been paid on Uber on bicycle. Investigated it to find they didn't pay the full pick up and drop off fees (in NYC it's $ 2 and $1 +1.49mile). I'm guessing this is a recent change?










Compared to the good ole days, 6 months ago, with just a base fare $3 + $2.50/mile


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

ram130 said:


> This is the lowest I've ever been paid on Uber on bicycle. Investigated it to find they didn't pay the full pick up and drop off fees (in NYC it's $ 2 and $1 +1.49mile). I'm guessing this is a recent change?


yep in NYC, it's not worth to be driving or biking for UberEats any more with the current rates. The $2 pick up and $1 dropoff is a joke. Not only that, they would cheat you out of a stacked delivery on the pickup fee. If you pickup 2 or more deliveries, you aren't getting paid more than $2 for pickup fee for all of them combined. I avoid picking up stacked deliveries bcz there is no point on waiting for the second order which is usually late and working for free. I might as well wait for another delivery after completing my previous instead of accepting stack.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

You can also accept the stacked delivery, look up which one is further and only take the further one. Of you'll have to deal with the resturaunt and get a cancellation.


----------



## Brooklynmate (Jul 24, 2017)

ram130 where can I find that 1.49$/mile rate? Was looking for rates info on their site and did't find it.

Also how is your 0.21$ for the distance was calculated?


----------

